

I interviewed at Adzerk - fogleman
http://pastebin.com/fT2TnSwk

======
alexholehouse
I don't mean to be rude, but why is this on HN? I mean, there's nothing wrong
with it and its a nice read, but, I dunno, haven't we all had experiences like
this? Is there some broader context I'm missing?

~~~
j_s
I would like to see how this almost made it to the top 10.

------
nickstinemates
Interesting choice to use pastebin instead of the built in text submission.

Sometimes things just don't work out. It sounds like you had a good
experience, but the end result wasn't what you'd hoped for. That happens.

Best of luck on whatever comes next.

------
martindale
Adzerk is a world-class team, between Nate, James, and the amazing people
they've brought on board (it sounds like you met Patrick, too!). I wouldn't
take any rejection personally; the opportunity to be interviewed there is
validating enough.

~~~
ben_hall
I agree with statement, Adzerk are an amazing team!

~~~
tga
"I saw the best minds of my generation... (writing ad software)"

------
lnanek2
A little strange to interview for a position that isn't open and then feel
rejected when they reply they aren't going to create an opening for you. That
would be the expected answer, I'd think.

------
hoka
I ran into something similar interviewing at an NYC lab; loved the culture,
loved the pre-screening interview, team was great, did well at the interview,
didn't get the offer. I couldn't be happier at my current job, however.

Just have to roll with the punches! It's a little Bioshock-y, but I'm a firm
believer that regardless of where you are, things will end up pretty
similarly.

------
agilebyte
When you asked people at Adzerk the questions you mention at the bottom of the
paste, what did they say?

------
jdubs
Good people have bad days!

